# Health Insurance for sponsored husband



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can clear something up for me so I have my facts straight. I understand that under UAE labour law, in the Emirate of AD, companies must provide their employees with health care otherwise they will be in breach. Correct so far?

What I want to know is how this rule applies if I am my husband's sponsor? 

I came to AD 2 years ago on a single overseas contract. I am getting married in 3 weeks at home and my husband is joining me in August. He has a position in my workplace so will be on a local contract but I am to pay for his residency visa, health care, flights etc. They are paying for his labour card only. My company are not changing my contract to a married one...don't go there!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated in relation to the above question.

Thanks in advance

red


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

rednelly84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can clear something up for me so I have my facts straight. I understand that under UAE labour law, in the Emirate of AD, companies must provide their employees with health care otherwise they will be in breach. Correct so far?
> 
> ...


You are correct that they need to provide health care legally to their employees. I understand your issues with the contract which seems absurd! However, as far as I'm aware if they are providing his labour card then they need to provide him with his insurance? 
Others may have experience of this & be able to offer a better insight


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

i dont think companies are liable to pay medical to contractors.. staff who's not on permanent payroll. i feel u should research on limited and unlimited contract.. in case of limited contract (whihc is what ur husband has i believe), he may not get medical however u can further research on it but this is what i remember reading sometime in gulfnews q&a section.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Just to give closure...I will have to pay for my husband's medical insurance on a separate policy to my own  The reason my PRO stated is that I am on a single overseas contract.

So that now leaves the question...which company do I use? The quotes I have received from my current provider are too high in my view or is 6-7k AED the norm for a male in his mid 30s?

:confused2:

Thanks to those who have contributed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rednelly84 said:


> Just to give closure...I will have to pay for my husband's medical insurance on a separate policy to my own  The reason my PRO stated is that I am on a single overseas contract.
> 
> So that now leaves the question...which company do I use? The quotes I have received from my current provider are too high in my view or is 6-7k AED the norm for a male in his mid 30s?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately private cover will always be higher than group insurance cover premiums.
Contact Elphaba !
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/114914-medical-insurance.html


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

saya123 said:


> i dont think companies are liable to pay medical to contractors.. staff who's not on permanent payroll. i feel u should research on limited and unlimited contract.. in case of limited contract (whihc is what ur husband has i believe), he may not get medical however u can further research on it but this is what i remember reading sometime in gulfnews q&a section.


If anyone is sponsored by an employer and on their AD visa, the company is obliged to provide medical insurance.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> If anyone is sponsored by an employer and on their AD visa, the company is obliged to provide medical insurance.


This was the point I was trying to make elphaba that he is still on his own contract therefore his employer needs to provide the insurance. The only way the OP would be liable is if she was sponsoring him?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HAAD (Heath Authority - Abu Dhabi) rules say that the employer must provide cover for the employee, their spouse and up to three children (up to the age of 18 years). If an employee's spouse is resident in the UAE then the employer must pay for appropriate cover (per HAAD guidlines) and cannot pass on the cost to the employee.

Oddly, I have just been writing about this for my column in The National


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> The only way the OP would be liable is if she was sponsoring him?


And indeed I am. I will be his sponsor and due to me remaining on a singles contract, I will be liable. The company will provide his labour card only.

I spoke with my PRO today who clarified this for me. 

Just don't get me started on the contract issue!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rednelly84 said:


> And indeed I am. I will be his sponsor and due to me remaining on a singles contract, I will be liable. The company will provide his labour card only.
> 
> I spoke with my PRO today who clarified this for me.
> 
> Just don't get me started on the contract issue!


It isn't about your contract, it's about UAE law. I don't believe your PRO is correct in this matter.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

rednelly84 said:


> And indeed I am. I will be his sponsor and due to me remaining on a singles contract, I will be liable. The company will provide his labour card only.
> 
> I spoke with my PRO today who clarified this for me.
> 
> Just don't get me started on the contract issue!


Sorry, what I meant was if your husband was not working there & so you would be sponsoring him for his visa and everything that entails.
I think your employer is trying to pull a fast one here. There is no reason why they should not be covering this insurance under UAE law the employer is responsible for this & as he will be contractually employed with them they need to provide this. I would also question why you are his sponsor as there is no need for this to be the case when he has his own employment contract- other than saving your employer some money!


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Sorry, what I meant was if your husband was not working there & so you would be sponsoring him for his visa and everything that entails.
> I think your employer is trying to pull a fast one here. There is no reason why they should not be covering this insurance under UAE law the employer is responsible for this & as he will be contractually employed with them they need to provide this. I would also question why you are his sponsor as there is no need for this to be the case when he has his own employment contract- other than saving your employer some money!


Yeah, I agree...that is clear cut and yes I would be liable if he wasn't working.

He will be on a local contract so this is how the confusion creeped in. I thought even though he will have an employment contract then my company should be liable. However, because I am his sponsor, I am liable for the costs.

I didn't realise how complex issues around contracts were!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rednelly84 said:


> I didn't realise how complex issues around contracts were!


esp. if your employer is trying to be cheap


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rednelly84 said:


> Yeah, I agree...that is clear cut and yes I would be liable if he wasn't working.
> 
> He will be on a local contract so this is how the confusion creeped in. I thought even though he will have an employment contract then my company should be liable. However, because I am his sponsor, I am liable for the costs.
> 
> I didn't realise how complex issues around contracts were!



You are not liable, the company is. Please see my earlier posts for clarification. This is nothing to do with your contract; it is about the law in AD.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You are not liable, the company is. Please see my earlier posts for clarification. This is nothing to do with your contract; it is about the law in AD.


Thanks for your clarification Elphaba. I daren't broach this subject with my employer as they could just fire me so I'm just gonna pay the costs.


----------

